# re-doing my planted 10g



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you can believe it, I tore down my 10g (pic #2) that was doing so well.. why? I don't know...








Probably because I had this ADA AquaSoil 'Amazonica', and PowerSand M sitting around, and I wanted to try my hand at the really tough to grow spiecies of plants.. Call me crazy LOL

So, the Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil came out, and was replaced by the PowerSand M first layer, (then I used mulm from the established filter) and the AquaSoil 'Amozonica'.. I just had to see for myself if this stuff really works like so many have said it does..

I bought tons of hard to grow plants, _mostly_ from blackwater streams and wetlands, to test the substrate system.. (I won't be super happy if they do poorly, and my investment perishes..lol but oh well if they do)

New plants are:

Ludwigia 'guinea'
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata '_Pantanal_' and 'Cuba'
Ludwigia arcuata
Eriocaulon cinereum
Eriocaulon setaceum
Pogostemon helferi (Downoi)
Limnophila sp. 'mini' 
Rotala sp 'Goias'
Tonina sp. 'Belem'
Tonina sp. 'Manaus'
Tonina fluviatilis

I cut the water 50% with R/O and 50% tap. I hope this tank does like all the other tanks i've seen with the ADA Aquasoil.. I did not reciever the Downoi yet.. So far the Ludwigias, Limnophila sp mini, Eriocaulons are doing the best.. the Toninas seem to have not done too well during the trip here. Especially the fluviatilis.
here are a few pics of set-up..I'll try and get plants shots up soon.,.,although i am quite embarrassed by the condition of some of the Tonina as of yet.. *The planted tank pic is the 10g just before I tore it down..* it was doing so well







..pictures didnt want to go in there in order..*ugh lol


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Hurry up and get more pics posted Dippy!!!!

Pac


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Is that your final layout? If so I'd recommend more dw, especially some larger pieces that reach toward the surface. I'm interested to see how this creation of yours turns out!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

BigChuckP said:


> Is that your final layout? If so I'd recommend more dw, especially some larger pieces that reach toward the surface. I'm interested to see how this creation of yours turns out!!


Some water wouldnt hurt either...

Jokes!

Looks good Dips! Is that the 28w CL Aqualight?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Is that your final layout? If so I'd recommend more dw, especially some larger pieces that reach toward the surface. I'm interested to see how this creation of yours turns out!!


Some water wouldnt hurt either...

Jokes!

Looks good Dips! Is that the 28w CL Aqualight?
[/quote]
I only have huge pieces of DW other than that stuff lol

I am more interested in seeing if I don't kill the Tonina's.. I will grow out what I can, and go from there, Chuck. 
All the R/O-tap water mix, and plants are in there, except the downoi, which I will have by thursday this week.. I can post some pics of my droopy Toninas soon if ya want lol.. most plants are doing good though..

No Danny, that is a DIY 36w AHSupply bright kit.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

you are the god of the plants


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Even though your last setup was sweet it is still always fun to start a new planted tank. There are so many different kinds of layouts ,scape and color designs that can be incorperated into a planted tank. It is always fun trying to create depth where it creates an illusion of making the tank look like it is a lot deeper then it actually is.

I hope you post some pics of these hard to grow plants. 
I also like the variety of colors from your list of plants, you should have fun playing with contrasting all the differnent colors. 
Tonina fluviatilis are such a sweet looking plant and is very beautiful. Good luck on growing them out


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks real good Dippy.
I checked out some pics for those Tonina and they are very beautiful plants.
You're not going to kill nothing; they're going to do real well.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks guys..
I am not even worried about tank layout as of yet, because I need to grow these out successfully before I even think of it LOL

So far, the Ludwigia 'Pantanal', 'Cuba', and arcuata are doing great! The Pantanal is absolutely georgeous!

The Limnophila sp. 'mini' is incredible looking! I love the plant! It is doing great too!

The Eriocaulon's seem to have no problems, and look like they are doing fine. *whew*

But all the Tonina's, except for a few, look like they will have to be re-grown out.. They have new growth on them, but the old growth seems to want to shed off.. this means I will either loose most of the plants, or they will have to be regrown out.. 
Regardless, I am happy with the results so far.. I don't think I will completely loose the Tonina's.. but if there was one that looks the worst as of now.. it is the fluviatilis


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dippy has done it again.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal' has the red top, and Tonina sp. 'Manaus' is on the left

Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal' has the red top, and Tonina sp. 'Manaus' is on the left


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

#1 Harlequin rasboras hovering over the Eriocaulon cinereum









#2 Limnophila sp. 'mini', Eriocaulon setaceum, and Tonina sp 'Belem' in the back

#3 Tonina fluviatilis--sorry about the pic quality..









#4 The Tonina sp. 'Belem' is on the far left. It is supposed to have leaves that curl under.. this one is getting there, but it is still getting used to it's new home. 
The one in the middle is Tonina sp 'Manaus', and the L. 'Pantanal' is on the right--pics turned out really dark.. (I was in a hurry lol)

#5 Here is a better pic of the 'Belem' (center--left) and 'Manaus' -L. sp 'Guinea' is almost too dark to see in the back..

Anyone like these spiecies of plants??


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

That Balem is awesome Dipps


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> That Balem is awesome Dipps


I think so too Danny..

I can't wait to see if those Toninas will do well.. they seem to be comming along slowly


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I want to scream because that tank was beautiful....

but I'm sure you'll do it better this time.


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

i've said it once and ill say it every time i see a new setup of yours or a replant...

you are turly doing wonderious things for the planted tank hobby...
that green thumb of yours is amazing...

cheers man... cant wait to see how this does...


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice Dippy, looks like your plants are coming along very nicely.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn your tank looks great Dippy. I can't wait to redo my tank. I finally got some growth on my new plants, nothing like yours. But hey its a start.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Looking good


Thanks!


> I want to scream because that tank was beautiful....
> but I'm sure you'll do it better this time.


I agree that there was nothing wrong at all with the tank before it.. but I had that substrate, and I have always wanted to grow the Tonina's and such, so that is why I tore it down.. Im not too sure if it will look as good, BUT* I do still have all of the other spiecies of plants that were in there before










> cheers man... cant wait to see how this does...


Thanks humanburger. But I will say that I am a blithering novice at growing plants, and aquacaping.. the real pro's hang out at aquaticplantcentral.com, and theplantedtank.com -places like that.. I just tried to bring more of the planted tank aspect over to this corner of the hobby.
Not too many predator fish guys hang on those sites.. they poo-poo you if your fish selection isn't just right for the scape LOL


> Nice Dippy, looks like your plants are coming along very nicely


Thanks! I hope so too.. so far, so good!


> Damn your tank looks great Dippy. I can't wait to redo my tank. I finally got some growth on my new plants, nothing like yours. But hey its a start.


thank you too, but you will be fine, as long as you take care of your tank! 
I have a feeling that there will be lots of nice planted tank guys on this site.. I think that this time next year there will be a lot more beautiful planted piranha tanks on here for our viewing pleasure!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

needless to say. it looks great.


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks humanburger. But I will say that I am a blithering novice at growing plants, and aquacaping.. the real pro's hang out at aquaticplantcentral.com, and theplantedtank.com -places like that.. I just tried to bring more of the planted tank aspect over to this corner of the hobby.
> Not too many predator fish guys hang on those sites.. they poo-poo you if your fish selection isn't just right for the scape LOL


well, your still inspiring the lot of us... hahah
pioneering the piranha planted tank at least, your getting some credit wheather you like it or not...







hahah

anywho, ill have to check out those sites and bleed them of all their information.. haha
thanks for the heads up...

regarless, we're all mega impressed as per-usual...








i wouldnt have started my plant experiment if you wernt hangin round these fourms...

cheers man...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Humanburger said:


> Thanks humanburger. But I will say that I am a blithering novice at growing plants, and aquacaping.. the real pro's hang out at aquaticplantcentral.com, and theplantedtank.com -places like that.. I just tried to bring more of the planted tank aspect over to this corner of the hobby.
> Not too many predator fish guys hang on those sites.. they poo-poo you if your fish selection isn't just right for the scape LOL


well, your still inspiring the lot of us... hahah
pioneering the piranha planted tank at least, your getting some credit wheather you like it or not...:laugh: hahah
anywho, ill have to check out those sites and bleed them of all their information.. haha
thanks for the heads up...
regarless, we're all mega impressed as per-usual...








i wouldnt have started my plant experiment if you wernt hangin round these fourms...
cheers man...








[/quote]
I appreciate the kind words!! Thank you!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here are the first pics of the whole tank.. I haven't been putting much effort in taking pics..quality isn't that great, but you get the idear...

The plants need to grow, and fill in. I'll be doing that as it grows.. massive amounts of growth so far, this ADA amazonia soil is some killer stuff it seems..

Pogostemon helferi is in, in the front right side near the driftwood.. Im also trading some aromatica for some Rotala sp. 'Goias' for the foreground.. I am very tired of looking at the E triandra..lol

The tank was just scaped tonight, so the water is cloudy.. maybe ill post pics tomorrow or something.

Comments and suggestions are as always welcome, and encouraged -thanks for looking


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Looks promosing







I'm goin to tag along with this thread, lookin forward to more pics.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Looks promosing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny. Maybe I'll post a pic or 2 when the water clears..

I came across this site and got discouraged LOL..  there are some great aquascapers out there.. Those tanks are incredible works of art!
The hobby is really big over there, been that way for many years.. we are just learning about this over here.. for the last 3-5 yrs or so.. I just got into it last year.. I have a long way to go if I want to have a tank like some of those.. 
On second thought.. Pfff, I'm happy with my tanks.. P's wouldnt look right in a mountain scene anyways lol


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks Danny. Maybe I'll post a pic or 2 when the water clears..
> 
> I came across this site and got discouraged LOL..  there are some great aquascapers out there.. Those tanks are incredible works of art!
> The hobby is really big over there, been that way for many years.. we are just learning about this over here.. for the last 3-5 yrs or so.. I just got into it last year.. I have a long way to go if I want to have a tank like some of those..
> On second thought.. Pfff, I'm happy with my tanks.. P's wouldnt look right in a mountain scene anyways lol


i checked out that site...
pretty impressive stuff, but if they can do it.....









do me a favour dippy, when you get that good, dont name your aquariums

what was up with that...








classic...

thanks for that, n great full tank shot, im with dannyboy on this one...
cant wait to see how it pans out for ya...

cheers


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> do me a favour dippy, when you get that good, dont name your aquariums
> what was up with that...
> classic...


LOL --Don't worry.. I'm not going to name my tanks lol.. they are really lame I'm with you on that one lol!
Great scapes, but the names ruin them ..But I actually *am* tossing around names for this 10g-- 'Crimson And Clovers, I Got A Dog, His Name Is Rover' -- 'Twilight Beginnings On Crack' -- 'Yellow Sunrise On A Chewed Up Goldfish Carcass' -- 'Moonlit Fahht Emissions'
I obviously need some help.. Could you help with suggestions???


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Water cleared up a bit..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey man,
That looks terrific.
Great looking tank.
I like the layout.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Looking good there Dippy. I like your drift wood, i think it will look very good once the front grows in.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Looking good there Dippy. I like your drift wood, i think it will look very good once the front grows in.


Thanks Nuggs!
I appreciate the nice comment.. some say I need more hardscape, but I say I have too many plants to use more LOL.. I physically cant fit it even if I had some lol
Im really trying to grow out a lot of these plants.. well as many as I can with a 10g







everything is going great now









But the Elatine will eventually be replaced with Rotala sp 'goias' -it will take a good while, because I am only getting a stem or so tonight at the plant club meeting.. Im getting it for a stem of aromatica








I can't wait to see if a pink foreground plant will look good in there -hehee


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Looking good there Dippy. I like your drift wood, i think it will look very good once the front grows in.


Thanks Nuggs!
I appreciate the nice comment.. some say I need more hardscape, but I say I have too many plants to use more LOL.. I physically cant fit it even if I had some lol
Im really trying to grow out a lot of these plants.. well as many as I can with a 10g







everything is going great now









But the Elatine will eventually be replaced with Rotala sp 'goias' -it will take a good while, because I am only getting a stem or so tonight at the plant club meeting.. Im getting it for a stem of aromatica








I can't wait to see if a pink foreground plant will look good in there -hehee
[/quote]
I think as long you don't put the pink plant in the front middle of your tank, you will be allright. You just don't want it to grab all the attention away from your other plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, 
I am going to try it up front, all the way across if it works. IF not, I'll have a bunch of a really nice and -rare- plant








Either way, it will be cool.

I got 2 stems of the 'Goias' tonight that are branching like crazy, in fact, and I also picked up some Rotala sp 'mini', Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Araguia',(<super rare at this point) Hemigraphis traian, and Pogostemon stellata 'broad leaf'
I had a good night


----------

